# 2008 Sea Gull Century Registration



## hillrs (Sep 9, 2008)

Just realized that I can ride in the Sea Gull century on 10/4/08, and I missed the less expensive registration deadline. So, if anyone as a registration that I can use that would otherwise go to waste, I'd be interested in purchasing it from you.

Please let me know. Many thanks!


----------



## bwhite011 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Seagull Century Registration*

My wife was registered and is now pregnant with our 2nd and should not ride. They will refund our money with a doctors note, but I would be more than happy to help someone get into the ride at a lower price. I can not remember what we paid right now, but we registered months ago.

Let me know if interested.

Brian


----------



## hillrs (Sep 9, 2008)

Brian,

I'm new to this forum so I apologize if you are receiving this twice. Yes I would still like to participate in the century ride. I believe the cost was around $55, but definitely confirm and let me know how you'd like to proceed.

Congrats on the pregnancy!

Ryan


----------

